# Firefox 2: Speicherzugriff verkleinern?



## partitionist (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich verwende Firefox 2, doch mir ist aufgefallen bei mehreren offenen Tabs das sich im Taskmanager ein Speicherauslastung von 50-70MB gebildet haben.
Dann habe ich den Artikel http://www.chip.de/artikel/c1_artikel_19406392.html
gefunden und alles wie beschrieben ausgeführt. Doch das Funktioniert nicht, vielleicht liegts am neuen Firefox 2?

Bitte um Tipps


----------



## gelbfuß (5. Dezember 2006)

Weniger ne Antwort. Ich hab das Problemchen auch.
Die Einstellungsänderung hat nicht gefunzt. 
Es sollte aber dazugesagt werden, daß sich der Browser im Normalbetrieb sehr gut verhält.
Nur wenn ich auf ne Seite mit viel FlashAnimationen komme, also oben unten an der Seite und einfach überall blinkts und machts und tuts wie z.B. counterstrike.de, dann tut sich halt erstmal nix mehr groß. CPU-Auslastung liegt so zwischen 88 und 99 %.
Kann man Makromedia irgendwie ausstellen?
Danke für jegliche Art von Tips. Ich mein falls nicht. Ich kann auch ohne bzw. langsamer cs seite leben.
;-)


----------



## gorim (10. Dezember 2006)

Flashanimationen kann man mit dem Add-on Flashblock deaktivieren. Dann wird nur ein f angezeigt anstelle der Animation. Ein Klick drauf startet dann den Film. Ist am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber funktioniert einwandfrei.

Das mit dem Speicherhunger verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Was sind schon 100MB Verbrauch bei den heutigen Ausstattungen von 1-2GB? Da fällt das doch überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht. Meist ist hier der Systemcache von Windows höher. Für kleinere Systeme unter 512 MB würde ich allerdings nur immer die Programme öffnen, die ich gerade brauche. 

bis dann
gorim


----------

